# What kind of wood is that:



## harellevy1 (Sep 21, 2012)

i saw this amazing scape and i would like to recreate something like that in my own 300L tank.
what kind of wood is that?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I've moved this to the Aquarium Decor sub-forum, where this post should be, so that, hopefully, you'll get replies faster. A shadow post has been left in the SA sub-forums. 
As for the wood, my guess would be manzanita, or something similar.


----------



## harellevy1 (Sep 21, 2012)

i just googled manzanita and i really liked it. but there is 0 manzanitas in israel.
do you know what kind of tree is similar to the manzanita and can be found in asia?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Not sure... Malaysian Drift wood maybe? It looks similar to the manzanita, and it's also quite common here in N.A. Maybe you'd have better luck finding that over in Israel?


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

It looks like Malaysian driftwood to me.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

+1 on the Malaysian drift wood. Pretty common. Not sure what kind of cichlids you have, but I wouldn't add any real driftwood to a tank requiring hard water or high ph. Driftwood releases tannic acid that softens water and can lower ph.


----------

